# Fluval spec v First try



## erobins44 (May 6, 2013)

Set up a fluval spec v a while back and am really enjoying it. This is my first reall go at a planted tank and its a little harder then they make it look.

- stock spec v 5 gal
- Carib sea flora max substrate 
- mini heater 10w aqueon 
- DIY co2 with ebay $7 diffuser 

I decided to plant dawrf hair grass and wish I did before I totally filled my tank that was a learning point for me.

As soon as I planted the hair grass I really realized the stock set up isn't going to do the job so I went and got a 23w cfl bulb in 5000degree K for a desk lamp that I picked up at home depot 

The DIY co2 is bubbling away but I don't feel like its getting diffused the proper amount to be absorbed so I ordered a drop checked to test it and will make adjustments when it comes later this week.

I cycled the tank with a zebra danio and just added a few red cherry shrimp yesterday. 

I also ordered dwarf baby tear and will be planting that on the right side of the tank so the shrimp have a good place to hide.

The biggest thing I have learned so far is don't rush the set up, plant when empty and also buy the good substrate and don't cheap out like me. I'm in Huntsville Al and the one aquarium store just doesn't have what I want so I'm having to order everything online and hate paying the shipping


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Those shrimps aren't even close to looking like cherry shrimp


----------



## erobins44 (May 6, 2013)

So what are they then?


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

he means that they look sakura grade cherry shrimp :icon_mrgr


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, and don't take it offensively because I mean that they are very red! My shrimps are like red-pink, and I'm just so surprised at how beautiful they are! And I would recommend adding a cave if stocking with fish because once the shrimps molt, the fish can attack them....


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Initial setup looks good, I like the slope effect you created. If it were me, I'd attach some form of moss to the top of the driftwood to create a tree scape. It would look awesome in this tank, and shrimps love moss. 

Brian said it first, your "cherries" have great color. You could add some higher grade neo's when you get a chance to improve the coloration even more and diversify the genetics. Like some Painted Fire Red's, Taiwan Red's, something along those lines.

Keep us posted!


----------



## erobins44 (May 6, 2013)

What I really wanted was crystal reds but when I ordered them from a pet store In town this is what I got lol and I felt bad rejecting the order. But it's all good I can work on taking care of a cheaper shrimp before I spend more money on the reall beautiful buggers. 

Also I am about to receive dawrf baby tear, what will be the best way to plant. Should I take the shrimp out or lower the water to make planting easier?


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

erobins44 said:


> What I really wanted was crystal reds but when I ordered them from a pet store In town this is what I got lol and I felt bad rejecting the order. But it's all good I can work on taking care of a cheaper shrimp before I spend more money on the reall beautiful buggers.
> 
> Also I am about to receive dawrf baby tear, what will be the best way to plant. Should I take the shrimp out or lower the water to make planting easier?


Baby tears is a pain in the butt to plant; probably the most frustrating.

The less water in the tank will make it easier; have a set of very good pinsetters and plant in individual strands; don't plant clumps of it, and make sure you get it into the substrate good, or they'll just float to the top of the tank (believe me, I have dealt with this plant too many times).

Give yourself at least an hour-two hours to plant the baby tears (depending on how many pots you got).


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, and those are some awesome colors on your shrimp!!


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking good. Those shrimp are beautiful!


----------



## erobins44 (May 6, 2013)

Planted my HC



















And new growth with the DHG


----------

